# KF Lock Down - Questions



## Reverend (Jan 9, 2021)

Because I am curious:

1. What was the quantity of new users in the last week in number? 
2. What finally drove the lockdown to occur in registration? 
3. When will the lockdown be lifted?
4. Can we establish a 1 week moratorium on new accounts to only lurk before posting?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 9, 2021)

I think the lockdowns should stay in effect for a while.  It would be too easy for some glowie to come on here, and get the site shut down right now.


----------



## Reverend (Jan 9, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I think the lockdowns should stay in effect for a while.  It would be too easy for some glowie to come on here, and get the site shut down right now.


I agree with this statement and I am not dismissing the lockdown as it is needed during this incoming flood of autistic rejects from the various social media sites.

It would also be interesting to see the analytics of where the users came from (Reddit, twitter, facebook, etc.) as a reflection of what drove them here.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 9, 2021)

The lockdown is a good idea but it should be retroactively applied by banning everyone who registered after 2014.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 9, 2021)

_They won't let me out ..._


----------



## Null (Jan 9, 2021)

1. 

2. I noticed during downtime became of high interest to the general public due to rumors that the site was closed by a outside pressure, and I did not want that attention to convert to political user registrations.
3. idk
4. No, I want people to join for lolcow content and have immediate access to that discussion.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jan 9, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I think the lockdowns should stay in effect for a while.  It would be too easy for some glowie to come on here, and get the site shut down right now.


A glowie could get the shut down easily for any reason they wanted, truth be damned.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dante Alighieri said:


> A glowie could get the shut down easily for any reason they wanted, truth be damned.


True, but no reason to make it easier for them imo.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Jan 9, 2021)

you guys dont know what youre getting into, youre allowing your governments to take away your FREEDOMS FOREVER by giving them the chance to LOCKDOWN your message boards.


----------



## Yonder (Jan 9, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I think the lockdowns should stay in effect for a while.  It would be too easy for some glowie to come on here, and get the site shut down right now.


New user's avatars should glow in the dark.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 9, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> The lockdown is a good idea but it should be retroactively applied by banning everyone who registered after 2014.





> Elwood P. Dowd
> Joined Nov 15, 2016


I have no willpower. @MrTroll 's proposal will therefore set me free! I need a soundtrack appropriately hippie to announce my forthcoming liberation.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 9, 2021)

Yonder said:


> New user's avatars should glow in the dark.
> View attachment 1840528


I want that function, anyway. Radioactive Faust would be cute.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jan 9, 2021)

Null said:


> 4. No, I want people to join for lolcow content and have immediate access to that discussion.


If you're pushing back towards more lolcow based interest it sends a mixed message to have political threads pinned on the home page


----------



## Null (Jan 9, 2021)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> If you're pushing back towards more lolcow based interest it sends a mixed message to have political threads pinned on the home page


yes i know but at the same time a viking just over the house of representatives so idk


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jan 9, 2021)

Null said:


> yes i know but at the same time a viking just over the house of representatives so idk


Fair enough, but what you post sets an example to people on the site either on the home page or in the threads and if you want us to go look for weirdos to talk about instead of politics imo you should be seen to do the same.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Jan 9, 2021)

So if I'm understanding this right
>site goes down because of disk issues
>coincidently at the same time Parler is being blacklisted and Trump banned
>this made kiwifarms appear multiple times on the front page of /pol/
>Dear Feeder acted swiftly to halt the migrant caravan, build a wall, and shut the gates 

MKFGA


----------



## Lammy (Jan 9, 2021)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> If you're pushing back towards more lolcow based interest it sends a mixed message to have political threads pinned on the home page


I think this site is mostly about laughing at stupid people over the internet, and it so happens that sometimes stupid people doing stupid things are politically motivated.
Politics go awry when it's not about actual comedic content, but users seeking political discourse amongst eachother which is generally not very funny and more dumb anger than anything. 
I think there's some exceptions, like HHH posting moderately obvious bait or just having a different opinion from the norm here getting a ton of people mad at him is hilarious to see, but 5600 pages of /pol/ posting is rather uninteresting and gives the site an increased draw to the types of people who want to shitpost specifically worded threats that will get the site FBI inquiries and risk imperiling the site's intended purpose to laugh at corprophile sex tapes intended to "own the haters" and Wolverine action figures.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jan 9, 2021)

I joined this site to originally to laugh at DSP, and during my time here I have found other things to laugh at, and general conversation to be had. I am glad we have built a wall to keep the illegal political refugees out, to keep hem from shitting all over this site. Any time I browse political threads, it is all a bunch of low energy POVs and people crying about how @Hollywood Hulk Hogan is mean for not sucking MAGA cock. We gain nothing by their inclusion on our funny website.


----------



## Dr. Eggman (Jan 9, 2021)

Refugees and fedposters welcome at onionfarms.com


----------



## Pee Cola (Jan 9, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I think the lockdowns should stay in effect for a while.  It would be too easy for some glowie to come on here, and get the site shut down right now.


IMHO lockdown should remain in place until at least a week or so after Biden's inauguration.  Possibly longer, depending on the state of the Farms and the overall state of political discourse across the internets.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Jan 9, 2021)

the long march was very important for the chinese communist party to lose some fat, hopefully politards shake off during our march to Yan'an
1. will us newfags (post-2016 joiners) suffer purges?
2. what direction will you hope to push towards in 2021 in terms of the site and escaping politics?
3. dimensional merge nooooow


----------



## Screw Danlon (Jan 9, 2021)

Pickle Dick said:


> you guys dont know what youre getting into, youre allowing your governments to take away your FREEDOMS FOREVER by giving them the chance to LOCKDOWN your message boards.


At this point, I think Null is the only person I’d actually trust with my freedoms because he wouldn’t care enough to do anything with them.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 9, 2021)

Is it time for a paywall?


----------



## AbduluCthuluZulu (Jan 12, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Is it time for a paywall?


What would we pay with, though?


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 12, 2021)

AbduluCthuluZulu said:


> What would we pay with, though?


dogecoin


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 12, 2021)

AbduluCthuluZulu said:


> What would we pay with, though?


grass, gas or ass


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 12, 2021)

AbduluCthuluZulu said:


> What would we pay with, though?


A paywall keeps out scrubs. A _crypto_ paywall keeps out exponentially more scrubs. 


Takodachi said:


> grass, gas or ass


Also yes.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm in favor of locking out political scrubs, but the fact that Null has done nothing about "shut down A&N" shills/no-avatar shitters that joined less than a year ago is telling.


----------



## theshep (Jan 12, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> IMHO lockdown should remain in place until at least a week or so after Biden's inauguration.  Possibly longer, depending on the state of the Farms and the overall state of political discourse across the internets.


Yeah, I agree. I think it would be prudent to see how those exiled from Twitter/Parler etc. respond and where they move to. I think an open door policy here will bring risk to Josh and the future of the farms. It was wise to close registrations, in the short-term at least.

While there is all this shit going on, there is a risk of people trying to incite or coordinate. I don't think that should be happening here.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 12, 2021)

During registration lockdown, there should be an email address or link to the fediverse of some sort where "urgent registration" and "immediate leaks on persons of interest" from current non-members should be directed to, because while the bulk of it would be garbage there would inevitably be one or two gems in there. Faggots begging for accounts, dirt being posted to get an account, appeals to existing members monitoring both, all sorts of desperate laughs.

I particularly liked these posts while the site was down:


----------



## Ruin (Jan 12, 2021)

Yonder said:


> New user's avatars should glow in the dark.
> View attachment 1840528



Where are his pants?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 12, 2021)

Making Kiwifarms based again is a two step process:
1) Keep the wall up until the end of February at least
2) Nuke anyone with more than 40% of their posts in Happenings or A&N into low Earth orbit


----------



## Ruin (Jan 12, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Making Kiwifarms based again is a two step process:
> 1) Keep the wall up until the end of February at least
> 2) Nuke anyone with more than 40% of their posts in Happenings or A&N into low Earth orbit



Apologize for triple posting.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 12, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Apologize for triple posting.


It's not my fault! This reply box is a troon.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 13, 2021)

I enjoy KF specifically because it's gate-kept. Twitter is nothing but bluehairs and boomers yelling at eachother. Gab is nothing but boomers yelling at clouds. 

I agree that lockdown should continue until after the inauguration... maybe for a few weeks. Exposes more people to the Fediverse anyway.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 13, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> IMHO lockdown should remain in place until at least a week or so after Biden's inauguration.  Possibly longer, depending on the state of the Farms and the overall state of political discourse across the internets.


The discourse across the web is going be how to do in the other guy after all the shit That happened in 2020
Locking down is the right call.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Jan 13, 2021)

This is the new normal. You have to wear your masks before you post and all /pol/fags have to be injected with a fedpost vaccine that prevents them from making credible threats.



Rusty Crab said:


> I enjoy KF specifically because it's gate-kept. Twitter is nothing but bluehairs and boomers yelling at eachother. Gab is nothing but boomers yelling at clouds.
> 
> I agree that lockdown should continue until after the inauguration... maybe for a few weeks. Exposes more people to the Fediverse anyway.


Also this. Maybe Feb. 1st for a soft deadline, then reevaluate the state of politics and the people coming to the site (i.e. no longer being posted on /pol/)? Or not allow access to off-topic until a certain reaction score threshold. Also have a permanent link to the Fediverse node. Just a few suggestions, because I don't have much experience as a webmaster.


----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Jan 13, 2021)

Dr. Eggman said:


> Refugees and fedposters welcome at onionfarms.com


Want to sperg about President Elect Joe Biden or whether the Republic of Djibouti will establish relations with Israel? There's a place for you on Onionfarms.com


----------



## Joe Cool (Jan 13, 2021)

Prudent move on Null's part. I come here to laugh - having that interleaved with Trump/QAnon shit just kills it.


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2021)

While I've always enjoyed the emphasis on freedom of speech on this message board, I've never liked the kinds of people that it seems to specifically attract. It's too often that I see these rambling Stormfront rejects post these very out-of-place, poorly-constructed, autistic walls of text on the deep thoughts forum as their very first message. Just because you _can_ say whatever you want up to a pretty high point doesn't mean you _should_. Think about where you are and why things are the way they are. The general subject matter on these forums aberrs enough from the polite and the politically correct that it wouldn't make sense not to have a general freedom of speech.

This forum is for laughs and gossip; and for a while, it was fun to laugh at the glowposters too. But the joke is getting repetitive enough to not be funny, and people who don't belong are finding a little bit too much of a belonging. I hope the books remain closed for as long as it takes to swell the tide.


----------



## Lil' Hog (Jan 20, 2021)

Are the forums open again?


----------

